

Looks like Color was beaten to the punch. - Puddle
http://jarvus.com/

======
foobarbazetc
Erm, they were already beaten to the punch by every other photo sharing app in
existence.

------
easp
Beaten to the punch by yet another photosharing app, that shipped after
Color's, and also has no obvious traction?

Bizzaroworld?

